# Make your own nine inch circular needle



## berryshake

Hello, I have been knitting or crocheting for many years. and enjoy reading the different topics on this web page. I love the tips everyone shares. I have one for the circular needle at nine inches. My husband and I cut off the inches I didn't want off the plastic cord and then heated the two ends together to form a smaller ring. Since my hands shake a little, and he has steady hands, he was able to make a smooth connection between the two ends.


----------



## e.ridenh

((((((( Wow! That a interesting idea! TY!
~~~~~


berryshake said:


> Hello, I have been knitting or crocheting for many years. and enjoy reading the different topics on this web page. I love the tips everyone shares. I have one for the circular needle at nine inches. My husband and I cut off the inches I didn't want off the plastic cord and then heated the two ends together to form a smaller ring. Since my hands shake a little, and he has steady hands, he was able to make a smooth connection between the two ends.


----------



## Clari

Thanks for sharing. I love that idea.


----------



## franm7

What a great idea. I want to teach my grand daughter to knit but the long needles are too much for her. Also, I was just working on a hat in rounds decreasing every other row and go to where I couldn't work because the needles were way too long. Now I can fix that problem.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wordpaintervs

that is a great idea. It never would have occurred to me to melt them together in the middle. My mind drifted to home made from bamboo dowels and sharping the ends and attaching a cable of some kind. Yours seems so much easier.


----------



## glassgoddess

What did you use to heat the cord? I have a lot of small needles with long cords from my mom and this sure could make them more usable. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Sallyflymi

Thanks for the information. Will have to do that..


----------



## berryshake

To melt the plastic cord, we used a wood burner.


----------



## DLW

Oh my goodness! What a fantastic idea. I love to knit socks, but ofcause I use dpn. I certainly would like to use a circular needle for the cuff and leg. Working with five needles can be a little uncomfortable at times. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## courier770

The problem I see with this is that the best 9" circular needles have very short points...very short. While you can shorten the cord, you cannot shorten the points.

I knit all my socks on 9" circulars, they have paid for themselves many times over.


----------



## wordpaintervs

What smart ideas. Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## izitso

That is wonderful, and a grand idea.
My hands shake always that was until a doctor 
told me to take vitamin E to help them not shake as much
I can hold a cup of coffee whereas before I used straws for
everything.


----------



## debbiedoo

I have size 2 9inch circulars that I purchased from Patternworks. They are so nice to use.


----------

